# Ponderosa Marina launch at Lake Houston?



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Need to go run a jon boat and was wondering if anyone has launched from Ponderosa Marina. How is the water level? Hadn't been to Lake Houston this year and was considering to ride out there in the morning.

Thanks,
cg


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

havent launched from ponderossa but the water level is great. we have been launching at 1960 and running around.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I ran to Ponderosa up Luces from the main lake Saturday. No problems. There should be nothing to worry about. If you want to run a boat I would launch at 1960. Sucks to pay $10 dollars though. There is a stump in Luces about halfway back to the first bridge that can get you even when the water is up. It is in front of those old shacks on the right side of the bayou working your way towards Ponderosa from the main lake. Duessen park is always free and there is nothing to worry about down there also.


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Put in at Ponderosa Marina last week and ran out to the mouth of Luces then up the East Fork to the Commons. Took our time and was careful, but no problems.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

if you go running through luces & not know where you're going your going to be in trouble or you're are going to get lucky & make it without damage too your boat. if you want to go & be able to run your boat i would put in at duessen but there are a couple areas you will have too watch for even on that side of the lake. know where you're going before you go blasting around on any water!!!!!


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. So to run a boat, you would consider going to duessen? I have never been there before. May check it out.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I also do not want to get beat up on the open water. any additional suggestions would be appreciated. 

SK,
what should I watch out for near duessen?

Thanks again guys!


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Went run the boat at duessen. wind was a little tough on the jon boat but as long as I watched my speed I was all good. Thanks for all of the help! Green to all of you!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

you could have ran to the bank across from the launch & back just fine but if you were to run towards the north end of the lake you would either need to take your time or have someone that know a safe route to show you the way. there are some serious stumps on that lake that are just under the surface right now. ya'll be careful out there!


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

silentkilla said:


> you could have ran to the bank across from the launch & back just fine but if you were to run towards the north end of the lake you would either need to take your time or have someone that know a safe route to show you the way. there are some serious stumps on that lake that are just under the surface right now. ya'll be careful out there!


Thanks for the input. I just ran around the launch for 20-30 min just to run my motor and set the trim how I like.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

If you are just looking for someplace to run the boat in the future, there is the San Jacinto river. Put in at Loves or Good Times. Down river would probably be best but I have run to the dam near wide open with no problems. If those heavy hot rod boats do it, you can too. It is salty though so wash and flush.


----------

